# Pigeons in attic. Info please.



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

I live in an apartment 4-plex on the upper floor. Approximately one month ago a pair of pigeons moved into our attic and began a family. There is no screening on the attic ventilation holes. They are only nesting on our side of the building (directly over the living room and bedrooms, to be specific) and make quite a racket (how can pigeons _be_ that noisy???). 

Anyhow my boyfriend and roommate get very frustrated with the noise and bang on the ceiling and for a while there, they were even sticking a long pole in the vent holes trying to hit the birds (I got rid of the stick). Our landlords are only in town on the weekends or even every other weekend. I've discussed the problem with them and they said that they were going to get the maintainance guy to take care of it.

Then I heard them talking. About B.B. guns. About screening the attic off with the pigeons still in there. Now I'm not excited about the birds being up there, the noise drives me crazy and they sit out on the eaves taunting my cats, but between the boys trying to spear the birds and the landlords trying to trap them in there to die, I am really at a loss what to do. 

Sorry I have rambled on so much, I just wanted to tell the whole story. If anyone has any suggestions at all, I would definitely apprieciate them. I live in the central valley of California (in between Fresno and Bakersfield). I did read people discussing banded pigeons, and these don't have any as far as I can tell. My email is jeska13 at hotmail.com.

Thanks again, 
jeska


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Pigeons love any cave-like structure for nesting and, yes they love to moan and groan and coo at times--mine drive me crazy all the time.

Since you have had the good heart to care for these birds, it has come to you to take some leadership here or the evil humans, yours included, will succeed in killing the birds for the fun of it and to eliminate their inconvenience. Pigeons are actually wonderful creatueres and they deserve your support and now they need your support.

The problem is worse if they have live babies on the nest because this takes a few weeks to wait out. If they just got there then you just need to close off the entrance hole when the birds are out. If they are on eggs this will be problematical since they will always have a bird on the eggs. If there are no live babies you just need a safe way to get them to leave then close the hole. 

After this is over, the hole should definitely be closed--the birds probably don't mate in the winter and you can do it then.

If there are babies now, you need to fight to leave them alone until they grow and fly away.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

birds dont mate in winter!? yes yes mine do!?


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks for the response  

If only it was as quite as cooing and moaning, it sounds as if they turn into Were-pigeons or something when they get in there, lol. Stomping around, flapping, and scratching.

As for the "evil humans" I've got my guys under control, pretty much anyway, however I'm not sure what to do about the landlord. If they are going to tack up the eaves without "evicting" the pigeons is there anything I can do?

About how long does it take for the babies to grow up and move on? And is there a time that I can be fairly certain that they are all out of the roost? The part of the attic that they are in is impossible to reach without a long ladder, so I can't peek in on them.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

3 weeks till they can fly


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Darn, I think I have very prolific birds, then. I've been hearing "baby" noise for over a month now!


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh they dont coo or anything like that till theyre much older.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

i think they can fly by now


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Is it possible I have different kinds of birds?(pleeease don't say yes) When the adults fly into the attic, there are baby bird noises, like chirping or peeping, whatever its called. And it literally sounds like the grown-ups are doing some kind of crazy aerobics.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*If there are babies now, you need to fight to leave them alone until they grow and fly away.*
Hello Jeska & Welcome.
Well, it indeed sounds like you have *your* head on straight.  
The only thing I might add to the statement above is *if* you are able to see the nest, check it daily, as pigeons have been known to lay another set of eggs while the babies (providing there are any) are still growing.  

*If* you are within arms length of the nest & you see new eggs, remove them & replace them with artificial ones. This will keep Mom & Dad busy while the babies are growing up *and* there won't be any more babies. 

*If * there comes a time where you are positive there are absolutely *no * pigeons in the attic, cover the opening immediately, don't delay! The longer you wait to cover the opening, then sooner another pair of pigeons will find this hideaway & begin nesting.

Thank you for helping these fine feathered friends of ours.
Please keep us posted on how things are coming along.

Cindy


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

Well they do fly in and out of there nests, my pigeons always move around and fight eachother, coo all the time. Babys do that for a like time like a chirp and it kinda sounds like a ee eee even when they can fly.


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Thank-you Cindy

I'll see if I can get my boyfriend to help me with operation egg switch, although it will take a bit of death-defying gymnastics, lol. Where can I get artificial eggs, besides and easter sale? He's not a terrible guy, really


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

elvis,
Ha!!! That's exactly the noise they make, eee eee ee. So they should be flying by now? Cool, hopefully I'll be able to get up there and make sure there are no eggs and all will be well.


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Good goin' Jeska. There may be two cock birds there since this will explain the fast footwork and all the wing slapping going on--pigeons do not have fatal weapons like hawks but I think they love to mix it up even more because their fights are rarely fatal.

Cindy just gave you the plan for the continous clutch problem. You don't need to replace the eggs though. Once those youngsters fledge (fly out and don't return to the nest), then you take the eggs, chase the parent and close off the entrance--endy story. The youngsters will move to a night roost somewhere else when they are out learning the ropes (usually with papa).

The youngsters really attack the parents when they come to feed--so much so that the parents will stay away unlesss they have to go in to feed or if one has to stay to sit on the next clutch. Those squeekers are within two or three weeks of leaving.


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Elvis--the short version on the breeding season is that though pigeons may breed 12 months of the year, and I don't doubt yours do so, it depends on length of day triggers (artificial light affects this), food and amount of food, temperature, and other factors. These feral birds may mate in December and January in the California central valley, but there is a good chance they do not.


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Snowbird,

Yeah, I think they've invited relatives to stay, cause I see more than 2 or 3 birds entering and exiting. Alot of the time they will go in only for about half an hour and then fly back out and sit on the roof. I can't blame them, with kids like that

Is there a "good" time of the day to chase them off. The entrance they use is about 2 and 1/2 feet from our balcony, so this isn't going to be easy by any means. Also I've only seen the birds coming and going from 2 of the openings, but there are actually quite a few vents around the building. I was wondering if they will use _only_ the entrances that they are currently using, or if after these ones are boarded up they'll find the others. There is no way I can block all of the vents.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Jeska,
Our posts seemed to have crossed.  

Regarding the egg swap: 
The only problem with not being able to see the nest, is you will have no idea how old the eggs are (again, providing there are any). I swap my pijjie's eggs the day after the second one is laid. 

If artificial eggs are unavailable, you *can * 'hard boil' the natural ones. I realize this sound a bit off the wall, but it has been done. Make sure they are cooled, then place them back in the nest. 
Please, *don't* do anything that will put you or your boyfriend in danger of injuring yourselves. 

There may not even be any additional eggs, but there's always the off chance Mom has laid a couple more. 

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*You don't need to replace the eggs though. Once those youngsters fledge (fly out and don't return to the nest), then you take the eggs*
What happens when Mom decides to lay a couple eggs while the babies are still nestled in the nest, not old enough to take flight?  

Frank & Jessie have done that as well as a couple of feral pairs that nest atop Mikko's cage. I have a feral pair nesting on each corner of Mikko & Pij'ette's cage & two pairs nesting atop Frank & Jessie's cage. Believe me, I have to literally be on my toes with those guys.  
I was thinking for good measure, perhaps the eggs should be replaced, however, this idea doesn't seem feasible as Jeska is unable to see the nest, therefore unable to detect the age of the eggs.  

Cindy


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Once again thank-you guys for all the tips. I'll try to check in within the next week and let you know how the eviction goes

jeska


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Right Jeska, I sensed from the racket that there was more testosterone here than just one cock bird. The situation is now known to be more complicated by way of more birds and more vents. If all the vents open up to cozy habitat it is best to assume they may all be used. Though the vents just need a little screen or a piece of chicken wire tacked up not a major construction deal, I could see the problem if there are 50 of them and they are all 2 1/2 feet to the side of the balcony.

Regarding the egg switching--if the youngsters fledge soon the eggs will not develop when the hen leaves. I realize it is an open question how long eggs can be sat on before it's too late to stop them. I don't know where the line is here for others.

Big picture-wise it would be cheaper, final and more humane to wire all holes rather than paying large fees to pigeon control businesses. Perhaps there is an economic basis for a positive solution.

For the specific problem, near sundown or early in the morning may be the best time to investigate.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

SNOWBIRD-Do pigeons ever have fatal fights?


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

It must have happened but I believe it would be a fluke if healthy adults had a fatal fight--they might knock one or another down into a tight spot and not be able to get out--there is a certain size opening where they can't fly, fly/walk/ or walk out of and they could get stuck. Or some other accident relating to the fight. I only worry about the loss of an eye, but I only see the loss of feathers. Adults may scalp and even kill a youngster however. Maybe others have seen different.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

My adults like to pick on the babys. i better keep a close eye on it not to kill one


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

Others have more experience on techniques for shielding young birds from adults, but, yes it is done.


----------



## Xandras_Zoo (Aug 11, 2004)

You could also try and get your landlord to call a humane trapper, though this is more expensive and he probably won't bother. After all, they _are_ just pigeons, right?


----------



## jeska (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey Everyone

I just wanted to say thankyou for all the tips, advice and words of encouragement. 

The birds decided to move out on their own, right around a week ago. I realized I hadn't heard anything from the attic for a few days, so I called a friend that had a very loooong ladder and screening ready. We checked out the attic the best we could, and closed all the vents off. I watched and listened that evening and the next morning to make sure the birds weren't trapped or trying to get back in, and it looks like I lucked out.

So again, thanks y'all


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for the update Jeska. 
I'm so glad all ended well.  

Cindy


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is really great news, that they decided to move  
Thank you for the update.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeska,

Thank you for taking a responsible attitude and removing the pigeons humanly.

I just thought I'd add, The peeping will continue as there could be babies in various stages of development. 

You will have to try to check almost daily to get the eggs out, and once the youngsters are all fully feathered and making outings on their own the hole should be closed thereafter.

If you leave it up to the apt. manager, we have seen from experinece, they will come up with a cheap and easy way to get rid of the pigeons, which usually means a slow suffering death for our noble feral pigeons.

Thank you again for all your efforts.

Treesa


----------

